# Calling all Atlanta, GA Owners



## Dewain27 (Jan 8, 2005)

Who all is in the Atlanta area? I am the president of another car club and wanted to see what kind of showing the GTO has here in Atlanta. Would love to meet up with a few of you to get pointers on my new ride!

Later,

Dewain


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I am about 35 miles north of Atlanta in Cherokee Co. My 05 should be here hopefully this month or the first of next month.


----------



## ylwthndr (Nov 15, 2004)

*04 in Fayetteville*

I am about 30 miles south of Atlanta in Fayetteville. I got my 04 yellowjacket at the end of October.


----------



## jfulcher (Jan 1, 2005)

Check the southeast forum on ls1gto.com there are a lot of Atlanta people in there, and we are talking about possibly going to the dyno this Thursday night in Marietta.. Check it out over there..


----------



## Dewain27 (Jan 8, 2005)

Sweet... I would love to meet up with some fellow owners and see what things you have done.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

jfulcher said:


> Check the southeast forum on ls1gto.com there are a lot of Atlanta people in there, and we are talking about possibly going to the dyno this Thursday night in Marietta.. Check it out over there..


Where in Marietta and what time?


----------



## Dewain27 (Jan 8, 2005)

*I plan to be...*

I plan to meet up with my other car club at Frankie's right off of Roswell Road on the top end of 285. PM me if you want to try to make it tomorrow and I will give you my cell phone number. It will be around 6:00PM when I will be there.

Hope to meet you soon..

Dewain


----------



## chilipepperracing (Jan 16, 2005)

*GTOs at Road Altanta for world Challenge GT*

Would be nice to have some GTO fans at Road Atlanta for the World Challenge GT race April 15-17......Should be very exciting!! Any interest from the local members?
Check out www.goautosport.com


----------



## jfulcher (Jan 1, 2005)

05GTO said:


> Where in Marietta and what time?


Sorry didn't see this until now.. I am going down to the dyno again tonight to test what the LPE CAI gives me.. 8pm.. www.dynolab.net


----------



## Dewain27 (Jan 8, 2005)

Post here... I am usually at a car club meeting for my S2000 Club every Tuesday... Just look at www.s2katlanta.com and see when and where we are meeting. I would love to see your mods.

Later,

Dewain


----------



## jdc916 (Feb 23, 2005)

*About to buy one.......*

just waiting for the dealer to be able to get me the 18's. I called Pontiac today and the constraint has been lifted. So Red on Red 6spd with the 18's should be sitting in my garage any day now.


----------



## OpticZ06 (Jul 27, 2004)

jdc916 said:


> just waiting for the dealer to be able to get me the 18's. I called Pontiac today and the constraint has been lifted. So Red on Red 6spd with the 18's should be sitting in my garage any day now.



I am in atlanta and when you need a tune for you 2004 or 2005 GTO just let me know. :lol:


----------



## jdc916 (Feb 23, 2005)

what do you mean tune ?


----------

